# A Life Off Lead !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Quote from PIKE - A Life Off Lead is the only Life for a V - whiskers worn off - a raw nose and ears - bloody tail tip - this is PIKE's life - fence lines and heavy cover - food plots and cat tails - ditch lines and the wind in his nose - he leads and I follow - this is the life of a gun dog - bred to hunt & hunt they will - the only thing holding them back is the owner !!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

After a hard day of hunting, Grady looked like this... Poor guy. 





Riley could hardly stay awake and sit up during this picture.




Their bodies can take a beating and we need to limit them, or they may push themselves too hard and not know it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey knows the feeling.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/1-vizsla-4-hunters-13-pheasant.html


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

V-John said:


> After a hard day of hunting, Grady looked like this... Poor guy.
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

OMG! I'm such a pooter dullard! Sorry v-John!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyhoo...
totally agree.Mine are rarely on a lead. 
They do like to be out front,even though I'm not, technically,hunting, they always are! :
Found two dead crows today,yummy 8)


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

On our walks, RT loved to find the fresh cow pies in the fields we walked. Would run up, go on point, then roll in them...Ah, life off the lead. :

RT


----------

